# I need a bit (or a lot) of advice.



## DoctorDino (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm friends with a family of wedding photographers in the area. Have been for pretty much my entire life. The mom and dad are both fantastic portrait photographers, and their son is one of the best cinematographers I've ever seen. He has won several awards for his wedding videos.

Well the son just called me up, because they have two weddings scheduled for one day apparently. He basically said they want me to help the dad film a wedding in a few months.

I am a seventeen year old who has no experience in cinematography, much less shooting a wedding.

Apparently they've been paying attention to my photography on instagram, which consists of zero portraits or videos.

He said they would train me, but golly, how much good training can I receive from now until September? 

Any advice?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 21, 2015)

Listen and do what you're told.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 21, 2015)

Some of the best learning is to have a mentor and this sounds like an excelent opportunity to learn one on one. Might let them know you want to tag along on some of their jobs between now and September to learn their process. It opens up what you might want to study and job opportunities.


----------



## 407370 (Feb 22, 2015)

Jump in with both feet, dont hesitate, go for it.
Use your ears twice as much as your mouth and it will be an exciting experience.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 22, 2015)

if you are willing to do it (and actually interested) and they are willing to train you (and actually let you do it)
then I say go for it.  
if they need you to "help" with the wedding, I doubt you will be doing much more than backup or second shooting so i would not worry too much about "ruining" someones wedding pictures/video. 
it could be a great experience for  you, and maybe a foot in the door for other second shooting opportunities. 
I say, take advantage of the offer and see what comes of it. 

just make sure you will be allowed to use at least some of what you shoot for your own portfolio.


----------



## AKUK (Feb 22, 2015)

You'd be amazed at how much you can learn and grow in 6 months, especially under a mentor. It may be an excellent opportunity for you to gain insights into the industry, learn different techniques and artistic approaches, thereby helping you to develop your own eye. I'd say go for it. It's not every day someone of your age is offered something like this, so take them up on their offer and suck up as much knowledge as you can.


----------



## Forkie (Feb 22, 2015)

DO IT!  This guy has approached you and offered to train you up?!  That could be the start of a great career!  

Even if it's still photography you're really interested in, cinematography uses mostly the same principles.  Also, cinematic style photography is hugely popular these days.  It could be a great boost to your repertoire.  

Good luck if you go for it!


----------



## DoctorDino (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice everyone.

I guess the part I'm nervous about is that he said "if dad got sick", (or however he worded it because his dad has been sick lately) "we have no one else who could shoot the wedding video".

If he would have said that they needed my help doing some portrait work, I would have said yes in a heartbeat. I'd be a lot more comfortable doing portraits with practice and mentoring from now until September. It's the videography part that's a bit unnerving, because I have zero experience in that field.


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 23, 2015)

They have the right equipment and the experience to know what to use and what to shoot. They will do all the post processing and putting together of the final video. You're just being asked to be the camera operator.
It's a great opportunity to learn about the process.


----------



## photophil18 (Feb 23, 2015)

WOW only 17?!  You have plenty of time to figure it out.  There are plenty of cinematography for beginner videos on Youtube.  Just watch those and that can get you started.




DoctorDino said:


> I'm friends with a family of wedding photographers in the area. Have been for pretty much my entire life. The mom and dad are both fantastic portrait photographers, and their son is one of the best cinematographers I've ever seen. He has won several awards for his wedding videos.
> 
> Well the son just called me up, because they have two weddings scheduled for one day apparently. He basically said they want me to help the dad film a wedding in a few months.
> 
> ...


----------

